# best way to deal with mice



## mntnrnnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Over the past few weeks I've had a pair of mice figure out how to get from the small attic/crawl space in my house and into my house at night. They've managed to make it through the holes cut for the stove's propane pipes, and through a crack between the chimney and the wall. They haven't destroyed anything yet that I know of but they poop all over my counter and get into the compost bowl and I can hear them chewing on stuff in the walls. Any suggestions to keep their damage to a minimum without traditional mouse/death traps? Could I use live traps and them release them far away from my house?


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a product called "Rataway" that is a concentrate to make a spray which is working for the maintenance people up at the national park where I work. I saw one shipment come in, and then a few weeks later a second shipment, so I asked one of the guys if it was working. He said "yes", it is working on keeping the mice off the wiring in all the vehicles, and also around some of the office buildings where, because they are so old, there is multiple ways for the buggers to get in. I'm about to order some for myself - they have a website - just google "Rataway".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

why would you want to release those disease carrying vermin so they can get into someone else's house. kill every one of the buggers you can get your hands on. ~Georgia


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use one of these.. Self cleaning, plus it keeps your feet warm at night when it's not hard at work ridding your home of mice.. 

He's actually curled up next to me now....


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

If you know where they are getting in a little spray foam in those areas should help.

But I agree with Georgia - death to them all.

I spent last weekend putting all my food preps in storage totes and cleaning all the canned goods, and cleaning the shelves and pulling them out to vacuum underneath.

How a creature can be equal parts adorable and foul, I have no idea.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

If you are against killing them, get a Havahart trap. They work well. Also, as you find the areas that they come in (and realize that even a 1/4" or so is MORE than enough for them to get through), fill it with spray foam and/or steel wool. When you prevent them from coming in, you won't have to worry about catching them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Peppermint oil. A drop wherever you think they are getting in.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Mint plants planted around the house will deter them from trying to come in. Peppermint essential oil drops on cotton balls will also keep them out. Place the cotton balls where you have seen activity and around the places they get in. Steel wool can be used to plug holes temporarily. I would use a combo of traps to catch them and kill them. They may be smart enough to avoid one type of trap and go into the other types. I had someone tell me that they got a couple pet rats and after that they never saw a single mouse or trace of one in there house after. We live in the country and have mice attempt getting in every fall when it cools off and we try to seal every possible way into the house, but one or two would still get in. I saw droppings in a pantry but could not catch what was leaving them so I went out and spent the money on a couple pet rats, cage and supplies. Whatever was hanging out in the pantry must have left. No new evidence after I cleaned it up and no odor like it had died. We have not had any evidence of mice or had to mess with a mouse trap since. Mice are natural prey for rats so mice will avoid an area that rats are in. I hated rats, but have grown to love them because I don't have to deal with mice which in my book are much worse.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I use snakes. Every one I can catch I take to the "snake" farm and release them. When you find skins in the attic, etc. and no droppings you know that mother nature works.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

Definitely peppermint oil. I have not had a single mouse inside in almost 3 years since I started using it. Even the mice I used to see on the deck have moved on.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

mice n rats are alwaysa problem on the farm with hay and grain I keep poisin out year round I made bait stations from 1x6's "little tunnels that they can get in to eat " but other stock can't the rule I heard if you see 1 there are 25 more . they are looking for a winter home now ; best to nip it in the bud now , they can cause tremendious damage


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

feed the mice a mix of corn meal and rockite , this is sure to keep them from pooping on the counter or any place else . Rockite is a fast set cement sold at the hardware store .


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

tried and true...


----------

